# Saugeyes at Clendening



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Any one doing any good at the 799 overpass. Just wondering.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive heard of a few saugeyes being taken ................. some nice ones have been caught but no numbers of fish !!!


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks! Thinkin about heading down this weekend. Its about the only place you can still get your boat in.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Seen some nice ones caught but its a timing thing thoseguys usually spend a lot of hours on that bridge


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone do any ice fishing there?


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never seen good ice under there. To much moving water there...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah the guys who catch fish out there with any consistency put in alot of hours just so they can be there when the fish decide to feed. its all about the timing , ive been out there for 3 hours without a bite and then ive banged 3 nice fish in like 15 minutes and then nothing again for 2 more hours !! ITS LUCK..............being there when the bite is on.................but by putting in lots of time out there you increase your chances for sure !!


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

Yea I would definatly stay away from the overpass itself, or at least be very careful. I walked out beside it one time with about 6 inches of ice on the lake, and when I got to to overpass I looked down and seen about 1 1/2 -2inches of ice! Lots of current under those bridges.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah for sure .........ive NEVER seen safe ice around the bridges !!!


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I fished the bridge last fall with the regulars ..Lots of good BS sessions .. They told me they averaged 10 hrs a fish.. I got my first and only after about 16 hrs of cold boring jiggin.. I still have cramps in cold weather in my forearm... Great conversations though..them old guys got great stories... I call them old and Im 55 ... I guess that T-Shirt is right OLD GUYS RULE ...welcome to 2008


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I meant ice fishing on the main lake. I'm from 2 hours north, so I don't hear much about Clendening, but I like the area.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

vc1111 said:


> I meant ice fishing on the main lake. I'm from 2 hours north, so I don't hear much about Clendening, but I like the area.


I would not waste a 2 hour drive. The fishing is good in the spring but better at our other lakes. If I was 2 hours north I would go to mother Erie.JMO. The winter bite is so slow that is at sometimes painful(cold). A good day right now would be 6 fish in a day.

If you insist P.M. me. If you have the stuff I will go if I have time. If I don't have he time I will help as best I can.


----------



## Scrabbley (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with eye doctor.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Gosh, I hope to be one of those (old fisherman) some day. I'm 51 and still working but when I retire I think of (DREAMING HERE) meeting my old buds out at the local fishing hole and spending the day with a line in the water while sharing some deer jerky and cheese and crackers, maybe a couple beers and waiting for the bite to hit. Them old guys know there stuff and can tell some stories that will make you laugh untill you cry laughing. yep - that sounds like a good way to spend days fishing. some-day !!!! I hope....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Eye Doctor. I appreciate the information and the offer too.


----------

